# 24h Lofer 2010



## madmanic (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
wer von euch ist bei den 24h in Lofer  2010 dabei? 

Der Termin ist Pfingsten  2010....
wir haben uns mit einem 8er-Team angemeldet, nur stehen wir da noch alleine in der Meldeliste..wenn  keiner mehr will sind wir erster  

Das Rennen wird von Skyder ausgerichtet, sollte deshalb genau so gut organisiert sein wie in Duisburg.
Hier mal nen paar links 

www.24h-lofer.at   oder    www.24h-lofer.de

 vielleicht sieht man sich ja da.. und wenn nicht, dann auf jeden fall wieder in Duisburg....


----------



## Mishima (11. Oktober 2009)

Leider zu weit.
Wird für Solostart zu teuer mit allem zusammen.
Es ist Zeit für ein 24H im Sauerland bei uns - Leider alles im Osten oder Alpengrenze.

Duisburg ist schon top -leider nächstes Jahr zum ersten Mal seit Anfang nicht dabei.
Euch viel Vorfreude auf beide Events.

Bin auch mal gespannt wie das dort anläuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (11. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem dürften die Dimensionen sein. Ne genemigunsfähige Strecke zu finden, dürfte da noch das geringste Problem sein. Für das größere halte ich die Logistik. Wenn man von ca 1500 Startern ausgeht, würde ich den gesamten "Menschenauflauf" mal auf etwa 2000 Personen oder mehr schätzen. Die wollen alle untergebracht, ver- und "entsorgt" werden. Selbst das Gelände in Duisburg ist da ja offensichtlich an der Kapazitätzgrenze. Wo gibt's denn ähnliche Locations? Mir fällt da nix ein. 

Dass durchaus noch Bedarf an mindestens einem weiteren 24er in NRW wäre, zeigt der Stress bei der diesjährigen Anmeldung für DU.

Was Lofer angeht, wäre ich schon stark interessiert. Allerdings möchte ich dieses - wie schon gesagt - teure Abenteuer lieber erst mal kritisch kommentiert sehen. Auch der Zeitpunkt ist etwas früh. DU ist und bleibt der Hauptevent in meinem Kalender. Ich fürchte, zu Pfingsten schon die Form zu haben um nicht den Heldentod zu sterben und dann im August topfit zu sein, übersteigt meine eher bescheidenen Fähigkeiten...


----------



## rcc-sching (11. Oktober 2009)

madmanic schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wer von euch ist bei den 24h in Lofer  2010 dabei?
> 
> Der Termin ist Pfingsten  2010....
> ...


hier, hier, hier, wir sind auch dabei. 
Team11Schweiz aus der Elfringhauser Schweiz mit einem 4-er Team.

Nach dem famosen 24h-Duisburg 2009 konnten wir uns es einfach nicht 
entgehen lassen, auch in Lofer an den Start zu gehen.
Ich denke, Skyder wird das wieder gut organisieren und ich denke,
man sollte eben auch mal ein neues Event mit seiner Teilnahme supporten,
bevor es auch zum 'Kult'-Rennen und die Anmeldung zum Stress- und 
Frusterlebnis wird. 
Man sieht sich in Lofer,
Ingo


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Solo dabei !! Argument mit zu weit lasse ich nicht gelten, hänge gleich einen Urlaub in den Bergen an das 24h-Rennen. Dann werde ich aber die Höhenmeter mit der Gondel machen


----------



## madmanic (12. Oktober 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich bin Solo dabei !! Argument mit zu weit lasse ich nicht gelten, hänge gleich einen Urlaub in den Bergen an das 24h-Rennen. Dann werde ich aber die Höhenmeter mit der Gondel machen



....wir sind auch früher da und bleiben was länger, einige vom Team bringen ihre Familien mit und machen da auch urlaub.... 
schön zu hören das einige aus dem Forum in Lofer mitfahren, vielleicht werden es ja noch mehr....


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2009)

madmanic schrieb:


> ....wir sind auch früher da und bleiben was länger, einige vom Team bringen ihre Familien mit und machen da auch urlaub....
> schön zu hören das einige aus dem Forum in Lofer mitfahren, vielleicht werden es ja noch mehr....


Dann treffen wir uns also abends zur Forums-Party !!
Ich würde ja jetzt schon eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten, aber wahrscheinlich komme ich auch nicht alleine und mehr als 2 Leute bekomme ich nicht ins Auto


----------



## madmanic (12. Oktober 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Dann treffen wir uns also abends zur Forums-Party !!


...auf jeden fall..


----------



## md-hammer (12. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch dabei. Als Solist.


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2009)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei. Als Solist.


 Konkurrenz kann ich aber nicht brauchen, erst recht nicht wenn sie aus Duisburg kommt, meine es sollte eine Kombi-Wertung Lofer/Duisburg geben, sehe meine Gewinnchancen schwinden 
(ist nicht ernst gemeint, freue mich über jeden Teilnehmer den ich dann in Duisburg wiedersehe)


----------



## Mishima (13. Oktober 2009)

Mit zu weit nenn Ich auch dann die Kostenfrage mit Anreise etc allein.
Das summiert sich schon.

Aber wenn hier soviele aus NRW rüberfahren, wäre es doch klug über Fahrgemeinschaften mal nachzudenken (nicht sofort).

Aber wenn die, welche auf jeden Fall fahren, evt. freie PKW Plätze anbieten würden............!!

Dann sieht das natürlich sofort ganz anders aus (Sucht).

Kenne jetzt die Anfahrt nach dort nicht, aber gibt es dort nicht "Brückenzoll" und Mauten- kostet ja auch alles

Also - A N T W O R T E N / V O R S C H L Ä G E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (13. Oktober 2009)

Mishima schrieb:


> Mit zu weit nenn Ich auch dann die Kostenfrage mit Anreise etc allein.
> Das summiert sich schon.
> 
> Aber wenn hier soviele aus NRW rüberfahren, wäre es doch klug über Fahrgemeinschaften mal nachzudenken (nicht sofort).
> ...


Wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich fahre ich nicht alleine, aber wenn der Platz im Auto wieder frei wird melde ich mich.
Maut wird übrigens nicht fällig, wenn ich richtig informiert bin fährt man über deutsche Autobahnen und kann sie vor Österreich verlassen, der Rest geht über Landstraße, das müßte ich aber noch einmal prüfen.


----------



## Mishima (13. Oktober 2009)

@wogru
wenn Ich sehe wo Du überall startest, scheint das Fahren/Urlaub etc. auf keinen Fall das Problem zu sein !!

Ich werde mich überhaupt mal schlau machen wegen Entfernung, Startgeld und so und wie das alles paßt. 
Ist ja auch noch etwas Zeit

Hab keinen Schimmer wo das überhaupt liegt!

erstmal


----------



## wogru (13. Oktober 2009)

München liegt bei München 
Duisburg vor Essen (je nach dem von wo man kommt)
GrischaTrail in der Schweiz bei Davos/Arosa/Lenzerheide 
Lofer im Saalachtal (das liegt zwischen Kitzbühl und Berchtesgarden, etwas vor Zell am See, von Köln ca. 715 km)


----------



## md-hammer (14. Oktober 2009)

Mishima schrieb:


> Mit zu weit nenn Ich auch dann die Kostenfrage mit Anreise etc allein.
> Das summiert sich schon.
> 
> Aber wenn hier soviele aus NRW rüberfahren, wäre es doch klug über Fahrgemeinschaften mal nachzudenken (nicht sofort).
> ...



Das Rennen wird bekanntermaßen von Skyder ausgerichtet. So weit ich weiß hat auch Lofer Concept einige Aktien bei diesem Rennen. Da ich mit dem Gerold und Herbert von Lofer Concept sehr eng befreundet bin, habe ich schon ein paar Infos mehr.
Zur Anreise kann ich sagen das es mit dem Auto ca 750 km sind. Mautgebühren oder sonstiges fallen nicht an, da man von Deutschland wenn man die Grenze überquert nur über eine Bundesstrasse muss um nach Lofer zu kommen. Es besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit mit dem Flieger bis nach Salzburg zu fliegen und von dort bis nach Lofer zu fahren.
( Leihwagen, Taxi) Wir werden schon am Donnerstag vor Ort sein um eventuell auzubauen. Unsere Familien kommen am Freitag mit dem Flieger nach. Kostenpreis Düsseldorf-Salzburg hin und zurück für zwei Personen 150 .
Ich bin davon überzeugt das dieses Event auch ein fester Bestandteil wird im Rennkalender. Da der Ort Lofer recht überschaubar ist und alles hat um ein solches Rennen auszurichten. Zumal das ganze Saalachtal hinter dem Event steht.
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon riesig.
Da in der Startliste noch nicht allzu viel Bewegung ist, kann man ruhig noch ein wenig abwarten.
Wir aus Duisburg werden bisher mit einem 8er  zwei 4er Teams und 2 Solofahrer starten. 
Zur Strecke kann ich auch noch nicht soviel sagen, außer das der ganze Ort von Donnerstag bis Montag autofrei sein wird.
Der Parcour wird wohl durch den ganzen Ort gehen und die die ganzen ansässigen Unternehmer werden ihre Geschäfte auf die Strasse verlagern.
Die 85 hm werden wohl an einem Stück zu bewältigen sein und das auf Asphalt. Aber alle Infos ohne Gewähr.
Gruß Micha


----------



## skyder (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

dann will ich das mal etwas konkreter werden:

Es wird sicher ein Hammer-Event. von Freitag bis Sonntag werden verschiedene Bands für Stimmung sorgen u.a. die Sieger des European Coverband Wettbewerbes aus Holland und die Band - die bei allen Stefan Raab Events für Party sorgt. Das Rennen am Samstag startet an der Seilbahn von Lofer, geht auf Asphalt ca. 70 Höhenmeter (also wie Duisburg) bergauf, den Zielhang (mit Naturtreppe- fahrbar) und alternativ fahrbaren Chickenway auf dem Hang hinunter - (also wieder an Start und Ziel vorbei) durch einen Bergtunnel (100 Meter ....super cool - und kalt!) - an der Lofer entlang Asphalt, Schotter - Wiesentrails - ohne weitere Anstiege durch den Ortskern - der tatsächlich 24 Stunden für das Rennen gesperrt wird. Mit anderen Worten: Dorffest von Freitag bis Sonntag - Montag dann für alle Interessierten geführte Touren Rund um Lofer...

Es lohnt sich!!!!! 
Gruß


----------



## wogru (14. Oktober 2009)

Davon bin ich so was von überzeugt das ich mich ja direkt als Erster angemeldet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmanic (14. Oktober 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Dorffest von Freitag bis Sonntag - Montag dann für alle Interessierten geführte Touren Rund um Lofer...



.... das hört sich gut an, da wir auch schon am donnerstag anreisen und bis dienstag bleiben ist es ein kleiner urlaub der bestimmt richtig geil wird.......


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Oktober 2009)

wird das datum in zukunft fix sein ?

frage deshalb, da ich das datum echt schlecht finde. 
von hannover ist das ein ritt von ca. 800 km. 
das nur für nen 24h-race ist schon mächtig happig. 
wenn man es später legen könnte, würde sich die fahrerei eher lohnen, da man dann in saalbach noch ne woche freeriden könnte. 
dafür müsste das rennen aber später liegen, da sonst die lifte noch nicht laufen  

und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit selber hochfahren. 
war schon 6 x im sommer zum biken da. 
da will ich shuttlen.


----------



## wogru (14. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das Wetter da noch nicht ok ist fahre ich halt weiter in die Dolomiten oder zum Gardasee auf einen Latte Macchiato


----------



## skyder (15. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wird das datum in zukunft fix sein ?
> 
> frage deshalb, da ich das datum echt schlecht finde.
> von hannover ist das ein ritt von ca. 800 km.
> ...



Hallo,

das Datum ist in sofern fix - dass es immer an Pfingsten stattfinden soll. Und Pfingsten kann bekanntlicherweise auch auf den Juni (2011 am 12.06) fallen.

Gruß


----------



## wogru (15. Oktober 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Datum ist in sofern fix - dass es immer an Pfingsten stattfinden soll. Und Pfingsten kann bekanntlicherweise auch auf den Juni (2011 am 12.06) fallen.
> 
> Gruß


Oh , das wird eng mit dem 24h-Rennnen in München bzw. dann kann man ja gleich rüber fahren und das auch noch mitnehmen.


----------



## wowaki (15. Oktober 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann will ich das mal etwas konkreter werden:
> 
> ...



Ich plane gerade meine Saison 2010 und Lofer steht auch auf dem Programm. Für mich wichtige Fragen lassen sich über die Ausschreibung bzw. Deine Konkretisierung noch nicht beantworten und sind für Andere sicher auch von Interesse:

1. Gibt es bei den Einzelstartern Altersklasseneinteilungen?
2. Gibt es im Fahrerlager Stellplätze für Wohnmobile?
3. Werden Einzelfahrer im Fahrerlager bei der Stellplatzvergabe (z.B. direkt 
   an der Strecke) bevorzugt? Wäre zumindest wünschenswert. Es muss ja 
   nicht sein, dass sich da die Teams breit machen. 

Vorab schon mal Danke für Deine Antwort.


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Oktober 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Datum ist in sofern fix - dass es immer an Pfingsten stattfinden soll. Und Pfingsten kann bekanntlicherweise auch auf den Juni (2011 am 12.06) fallen.
> 
> Gruß



mhhh  
da hat die liftsaison in saalbach aber noch nicht begonnen


----------



## skyder (15. Oktober 2009)

wowaki schrieb:


> Ich plane gerade meine Saison 2010 und Lofer steht auch auf dem Programm. Für mich wichtige Fragen lassen sich über die Ausschreibung bzw. Deine Konkretisierung noch nicht beantworten und sind für Andere sicher auch von Interesse:
> 
> 1. Gibt es bei den Einzelstartern Altersklasseneinteilungen?
> 2. Gibt es im Fahrerlager Stellplätze für Wohnmobile?
> ...



1. Hier brüte ich gerade... Evtl. machen wir das, was dann auch für Duisburg der Fall wäre... Aber dazu brauche ich noch etwas Zeit. Grundsätzlich ist es wie Duisburg

2. Klar - jede Menge

3. Natürlich - auch das versuchen wir (manchmal erfolglos - ich weiß.. auch in Duisburg). Lofer ist aber mehr Platz vorhanden.

Gruß

Skyder


----------



## s-works speci (15. Oktober 2009)

So wie es momentan aussieht sind nur Ruhrpottler am Start. Wo sind die anderen Bundesländer und die Ösis?


----------



## exto (15. Oktober 2009)

Die Idee mit den Altersklassen für Solofahrer finde ich unnötig (um nicht zu sagen, blöd )
Gerade die Langstreckenrennen sind es, die für nen alten Sack wie mich noch einigermaßen erfolgreich zu bestreiten sind. Bei den ganzen CC-Rennen und "Marathons" fahren mir  die jungen Hüpper so dermaßen um die Ohren, dass mir hören und sehen vergeht.
Ich find's grad reizvoll, dass bei 24 Stunden Rennen auch Taktik, psychisches Durchhaltevermögen und Erfahrung ne entscheidende Rolle spielen. Ist doch spannend zu sehen, welche der verschiedenen Eigenschaften, die jedes Alter so mit sich bringt, schließlich die Oberhand behält...
Zweites Argument gegen Altersklassen: Was willst du denn bei 60 Einzelstartern einteilen? Bei der üblichen Einteilung für Hobbyrennen sind das fünf Klassen a 12 Starter,wobei in der Mitte sicher ein deutliches Übergewicht ist. Dass übertragt dann noch auf die Frauen...
Wie sehr freut man sich über nen Tpo Ten-Platz, wenn nur fünf Fahrer am Start sind?
Wenn ich mir was wünschen dürfte, würde ich, im Gegenteil, für eine Erweiterung der Solo-Plätze votieren und nur Männlein und Weiblein wertungsmäßig trennen. Obwohl, wie die Damen dieses Jahr in DU aufgetreten sind, hätten die selbst das nicht nötig 

@hoerman: Ich weiß ne Lösung für dein Problem: Trau dich endlich mal SOLO, dann vergeht dir das Freeriden direkt im Anschluss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> @hoerman: Ich weiß ne Lösung für dein Problem: Trau dich endlich mal SOLO, dann vergeht dir das Freeriden direkt im Anschluss...



wenn ich schonmal dort unten wäre (jetzt könnt ich dort auch schön freeriden, aber mit den brettern ), will ich auch meine bekannten besuchen, und noch nen paar tage dranhängen. 
dazu brauch ich dann das dicke gerät  .


----------



## Great Khali (16. Oktober 2009)

s-works speci schrieb:


> So wie es momentan aussieht sind nur Ruhrpottler am Start. Wo sind die anderen Bundesländer und die Ösis?



Das kann mehrere Gründe haben: 

- Dass man jetzt im Herbst keinen Bock hat sich schon Gedanken für 2010 zu machen

- Dass das Rennen aufgrund von Strecke, Termin aber auch Preispolitik (Sachpreise) nicht unbedingt attraktiv ist

- Dass in diesem Zeitraum sehr viele andere tolle und bewährte Rennen in Südbayern (Karwendel Bike Days, Tegernsee-Marathon, 12 Stunden Weilheim) sind

- Dass das Startgeld nicht gerade billig ist


Schönen Abend noch
Michi


----------



## skyder (17. Oktober 2009)

Great Khali schrieb:


> Das kann mehrere Gründe haben:
> 
> - Dass man jetzt im Herbst keinen Bock hat sich schon Gedanken für 2010 zu machen
> 
> ...




Vielleicht liegt es aber auch nur daran, dass wir einfach noch nicht soviel Zeit hatten - außer bei den Teilnehmern der 24h von Duisburg - richtig Werbung zu machen - was wir aber demnächst nachholen werden...

Übrigens finde ich das toll, dass man selbst entscheiden kann, ob die Strecke attraktiv ist, ob man statt bewährter Events - auch mal einen neuen Event ausprobiert oder ob die Leistung die geboten wird (4 Tage - Event...) zu teuer ist oder nicht bzw. So funktioniert Angebot und Nachfrage...

Gruß


----------



## madmanic (14. November 2009)

...... es werden mehr, wir sind bei den 8ter Teams nicht mehr alleine.....


----------



## md-hammer (18. November 2009)

Das Streckenvideo von Lofer ist online.
http://www.24h-lofer.at/8.html
Mir persönlich gefällt die Strecke ganz gut.
Habe den Stefan selten so japsen gesehen.


----------



## skyder (19. November 2009)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Das Streckenvideo von Lofer ist online.
> http://www.24h-lofer.at/8.html
> Mir persönlich gefällt die Strecke ganz gut.
> Habe den Stefan selten so japsen gesehen.



Also auch wenn das wie eine billige Ausrede klingt:

Ich hatte an diesem Tag Fieber, Kopfschmerzen (klar bei dem Schädel) und es ging mir vor allem danach fast zwei Woche schlecht

OK... es klingt wirklich wie eine billige Ausrede....

Gruß
skyder


----------



## exto (19. November 2009)

Euer Streckenvideo sieht wirklich nach ner sehr gelungenen Location und Strecke aus. Und vor allem sieht das Ganze sehr, sehr singlespeed-tauglich aus! 

Da muss ich wohl meine Saisonplanung noch mal überdenken...

Mal so'n ganz spontaner, noch völlig unausgegorener Gedanke: Hat vielleicht jemand Lust auf nen Singlespeed-Saison-Einstiegs-Duisburg-Vorbereitungs-Zweier ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. November 2009)

AAAXXXXXXEEEELLLLLLLLLL

nein !!!!!  

mach keinen schei§§


----------



## exto (19. November 2009)

Wieso? Versteh' ich nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wieso? Versteh' ich nicht?



du weißt ganz genau, warum  

müßte ich da dann auch singlespeed fahren ?


----------



## s-works speci (20. November 2009)

Ich wäre ja eher dafür das exto ein Einzel fährt. Wäre ja dann zu meinem Vorteil


----------



## exto (20. November 2009)

Warum?


----------



## exto (28. November 2009)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja eher dafür das exto ein Einzel fährt. Wäre ja dann zu meinem Vorteil



AAAAaaah, jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder:



s-works speci schrieb:


> @exto
> ... Vieleicht ist es Motivation für mich nächstes Jahr egal wieviel Runden du drehst eine vor dir zu sein.
> 
> Grüße Jörg



Da du ja auch auf beiden Startlisten vertreten bist, ist jetzt aber mal ne Ansage fällig  Ohne vielleicht, wenn und aber.

Nur, damit keine Unklarheiten aufkommen: Lofer wird für mich ein Spassrennen zur Vorbereitung. Da ist es mir wirklich egal, wer wie und wann vor oder hinter mir landet. Wichtig ist Duisburg. Gilt dort, was oben in deinem Zitat zu lesen ist? Fährst du dann auch ohne Federung und Schaltung, oder gibt's irgend nen Bonus für mich, weil das nix für dich ist? Ich mein, nen alten Mann auf nem fast 20 Jahre alten lowest Budget Bomber abzukochen ist ja nicht soooo die Kunst. Was willst du denn überhaupt in den Wettpott werfen?

Ich bin gespannt, lass mal was hören...


----------



## Gudyo (28. November 2009)

md-hammer schrieb:


> http://www.24h-lofer.at/8.htmlMir persönlich gefällt die Strecke ganz gut.


Hallo zusammen,
die Strecke ist schön aber aus eigener Erfahrung weis ich das sie auch verdammt eng ist. Wen sich da mal nicht die Heisdüsen gegenseitig aus dem Sattel schubsen.


----------



## md-hammer (28. November 2009)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> die Strecke ist schön aber aus eigener Erfahrung weis ich das sie auch verdammt eng ist. Wen sich da mal nicht die Heisdüsen gegenseitig aus dem Sattel schubsen.



Die Befürchtung habe ich allerdings auch. Nach dem Anstieg links in den Wald hinein, da wird es ziemlich eng. Für den einen oder anderen Fahrer sicherlich kein Hindernis zu überholen. Ich hoffe das wir Solofahrer wieder gekennzeichnet werden, damit vielleicht ein bisschen Rücksicht auf uns genommen wird. Der Downhill und die Tech-Fields waren im Video ja nicht zu sehen. Vielleicht wollte der Stefan ja nicht gefilmt werden wie er sein Bike den Berg runterträgt.
Aber nichts desto trotz wird der Stefan wieder seine Hausaufgaben machen. Da bin ich mir sicher. 
Freue mich schon mit einer Duisburger Armada (ca. 5o Leute) in Lofer einzulaufen.
Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (28. November 2009)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung habe ich allerdings auch. Nach dem Anstieg links in den Wald hinein, da wird es ziemlich eng. Für den einen oder anderen Fahrer sicherlich kein Hindernis zu überholen. Ich hoffe das wir Solofahrer wieder gekennzeichnet werden, damit vielleicht ein bisschen Rücksicht auf uns genommen wird. Der Downhill und die Tech-Fields waren im Video ja nicht zu sehen. Vielleicht wollte der Stefan ja nicht gefilmt werden wie er sein Bike den Berg runterträgt.
> Aber nichts desto trotz wird der Stefan wieder seine Hausaufgaben machen. Da bin ich mir sicher.
> Freue mich schon mit einer Duisburger Armada (ca. 5o Leute) in Lofer einzulaufen.
> Gruß Micha



Hallo Micha, 

nein so war es nicht - Markus ist hinter mir mit der Kamera gefahren - und der konnte nicht dranbleiben....

Wir werden uns Mühe geben, und die Passage so gestalten, dass es keine Probleme gibt! 

AUSSERDEM: Mountainbikefahren ist ja kein Kindergeburtstag...
Gruß

skyder


----------



## Mishima (29. November 2009)

@Skyder

Ausser man hat an dem Tag Geburtstag- Dann bekommt man eine "Official- Kerze" auf den Helm, und alle die an einem vorbeifahren, gratulieren 24 std lang 

Das wäre doch ein Schmankerl


----------



## skyder (29. November 2009)

Mishima schrieb:


> @Skyder
> 
> Ausser man hat an dem Tag Geburtstag- Dann bekommt man eine "Official- Kerze" auf den Helm, und alle die an einem vorbeifahren, gratulieren 24 std lang
> 
> Das wäre doch ein Schmankerl



OK - das machen wir so....


----------



## exto (29. November 2009)

Hallo Stefan,

ist vielleich noch ein bisschen früh für solche Detailfragen, aber man kann ja fast nicht früh genug anfangen:

Plant ihr, den Tunnel zu beleuchten, oder muss ich mich mit meinem Lichtgeraffel auf 24 Stunden "Dauermitschleppen" einrichten? Dann müsste ich mir noch Gedanken um ausreichende Akkukapazität machen...


----------



## md-hammer (29. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> ist vielleich noch ein bisschen früh für solche Detailfragen, aber man kann ja fast nicht früh genug anfangen:
> 
> Plant ihr, den Tunnel zu beleuchten, oder muss ich mich mit meinem Lichtgeraffel auf 24 Stunden "Dauermitschleppen" einrichten? Dann müsste ich mir noch Gedanken um ausreichende Akkukapazität machen...



Gute und berechtigte Frage. Wenn wir tatsächlich 24 Stunden die Beleuchtung am Bike bräuchten, dann wäre das nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## exto (29. November 2009)

Na ja, wenn, dann hätten ja alle das gleiche Handicap. Mann muss es nur vorher wissen, damit man dann nicht nachts ohne Saft rumsteht...

Obwohl...

...wenn ich deinen Nick richtig zugeordnet habe, müsstest du eigentlich meinen Akku spazieren fahren. Dann hätten wir immer noch nicht annähernd das gleiche Handicap...


----------



## skyder (30. November 2009)

Wir werden den Tunnel 24 Stunden beleuchten - die generelle Nachtbeleuchtung wird - wie bei z.B. in Duisburg - gegen 20.30 (je nach Witterung) angeordnet und gegen 05.30 wieder aufgehoben. 

Gruß


----------



## md-hammer (13. Februar 2010)

In 13 Wochen ist es soweit. Die Soloplätze sind meines wissens nach alle ausverkauft. Wir freuen uns schon auf ein schönes Event was sich hoffentlich im Rennkalender etablieren wird.
Gruß Micha


----------



## madmanic (27. April 2010)

....nur noch 4 wochen dann iset soweit......


----------



## wogru (27. April 2010)

Hurra, der Thread lebt !!

geht ihr eigentlich alle ins Fahrerlager oder gönnt sich jemand Hotel/Pension. Bei dem kleinen Ort liegt ja eigentlich alles neben der Strecke. Ich bin im Edelweiß, hatte keine Lust auf Zelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (27. April 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Hurra, der Thread lebt !!
> 
> geht ihr eigentlich alle ins Fahrerlager oder gönnt sich jemand Hotel/Pension. Bei dem kleinen Ort liegt ja eigentlich alles neben der Strecke. Ich bin im Edelweiß, hatte keine Lust auf Zelt.


Wir Duisburger sind mit ca.30 Leuten auf 3 Pensionen aufgeteilt. Da von uns auch die Frauen und Kinder mit anreisen, haben wir es vorgezogen ein festes Dach über dem Kopf zu haben.


----------



## wogru (27. April 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Wir Duisburger sind mit ca.30 Leuten auf 3 Pensionen aufgeteilt. Da von uns auch die Frauen und Kinder mit anreisen, haben wir es vorgezogen ein festes Dach über dem Kopf zu haben.



30 Leute, wie viele fahren davon beim Rennen mit ? Da seid ihr ja gut betreut, ich muss in Lofer leider alles selber machen, aber egal, sind ja nur 24h.


----------



## madmanic (27. April 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> 30 Leute, wie viele fahren davon beim Rennen mit ? Da seid ihr ja gut betreut, ich muss in Lofer leider alles selber machen, aber egal, sind ja nur 24h.


...es ist ein 8ter team und ein einzelfahrer.....
ich bin im tannenhof bei familie wartbichler untergekommen...

[FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## md-hammer (28. April 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> 30 Leute, wie viele fahren davon beim Rennen mit ? Da seid ihr ja gut betreut, ich muss in Lofer leider alles selber machen, aber egal, sind ja nur 24h.



Da hat der madmanic nicht ganz recht. Aus Duisburg sind ein achter Team zwei vierer Teams und ich als Solist unterwegs.Der Rest der Horde sind Familie, Nachbarn und Freunde. Können uns gerne vor Ort vorher mal treffen und  abchecken ob wir uns zusammen stellen. Werde mir auf jeden Fall einen kleinen Anlaufpunkt an der Strecke einrichten. Dort wird immer jemand sein der sich um uns kümmert.
Bis denne
Michael


----------



## madmanic (28. April 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Da hat der madmanic nicht ganz recht. Aus Duisburg sind ein achter Team zwei vierer Teams und ich als Solist unterwegs.Der Rest der Horde sind Familie, Nachbarn und Freunde. Können uns gerne vor Ort vorher mal treffen und  abchecken ob wir uns zusammen stellen. Werde mir auf jeden Fall einen kleinen Anlaufpunkt an der Strecke einrichten. Dort wird immer jemand sein der sich um uns kümmert.
> Bis denne
> Michael


.....ups.....sorry...
@micha..... zum glück bist du ja noch da um es richtig zu stellen ... haste dein neues pedal schon bestellt?


----------



## wogru (30. April 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Da hat der madmanic nicht ganz recht. Aus Duisburg sind ein achter Team zwei vierer Teams und ich als Solist unterwegs.Der Rest der Horde sind Familie, Nachbarn und Freunde. Können uns gerne vor Ort vorher mal treffen und  abchecken ob wir uns zusammen stellen. Werde mir auf jeden Fall einen kleinen Anlaufpunkt an der Strecke einrichten. Dort wird immer jemand sein der sich um uns kümmert.
> Bis denne
> Michael



Klar können wir uns zusammen stellen, also ich komme alleine, werde als Solist an den Start gehen und der Rest stellt sich zu euch 
Da ich jetzt weiß wo meine Unterkunft ist geht es hoffentlich so, also mit Klamottenwechseln und Licht holen. Falls es doch ncith funktioniert komme ich gerne zu euch. 
Wer kommt denn wann nach Lofer ? Ich komme Freitag im Laufe des Tages vom gardasee rüber. Ist Freitag Abend schon irgendwo großes Treffen und abfeiern bis man den Start verschläft ?


----------



## md-hammer (30. April 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Klar können wir uns zusammen stellen, also ich komme alleine, werde als Solist an den Start gehen und der Rest stellt sich zu euch
> Da ich jetzt weiß wo meine Unterkunft ist geht es hoffentlich so, also mit Klamottenwechseln und Licht holen. Falls es doch ncith funktioniert komme ich gerne zu euch.
> Wer kommt denn wann nach Lofer ? Ich komme Freitag im Laufe des Tages vom gardasee rüber. Ist Freitag Abend schon irgendwo großes Treffen und abfeiern bis man den Start verschläft ?



Wir fahren von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag los und werden wenn alles glatt läuft am Donnerstag morgen vor Ort sein. Donnerstag abend ist Haselnussparty bei meinem Kumpel und Mitorganisator Gerold. Die Familien kommen Freitag abend mit dem Flieger. Wir werden uns schon ein paar schöne Tage machen. Da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## wowaki (30. April 2010)

Frage an Skyder:

Gibt`s im Fahrerlager Stromanschlüsse?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## wogru (30. April 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> Frage an Skyder:
> 
> Gibt`s im Fahrerlager Stromanschlüsse?
> 
> Danke im voraus.



Wie Stromanschluss ?  Fahrrad mit Dynamo !! 
Für die jüngeren unter uns, Dynamo ist so ein Teil der mit einer Feder gegen die Reifenwand gedrückt wurde. Er erzeugt über eine Spule im Innern dann Strom. In der Regel wurde genug Strom für die Fahrradbeleuchtung erzeugt, also keine Lampen mit Batterie oder so !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowaki (30. April 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Wie Stromanschluss ?  Fahrrad mit Dynamo !!



Super! Dann kannst Du ja von Freitag bis Montag Dein Bike auf nem Rollentrainer vor meinem Wohnmobil aufstellen und durch kräftiges strampeln dafür sorgen, dass meine Karre genug "Saft" abbekommt


----------



## md-hammer (8. Mai 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> Frage an Skyder:
> 
> Gibt`s im Fahrerlager Stromanschlüsse?
> 
> Danke im voraus.



Stromanschlüsse sind wohl vorhanden. Habe da auch schon angefragt.
Mich würde mal die Beschaffenheit der Strecke interessieren. Wegen der 
Reifenwahl. Habe gehört das die Strecke teilweise zugebaut ist, damit dort nicht alles schon plattgefahren wird bevor das Rennen überhaupt Startet.
Vielleicht liest ja ein Local hier mit der was zur Strecke sagen kann.
Gruß Michael


----------



## exto (8. Mai 2010)

Ich schätze, wenn du jeweils einen

Nobby Nic
Racing Ralph
Furious Fred

oder die entsprechenden Reifen der Konkurrenz mitbringst, wirst du für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet sein...

... ok, RR dürfen ruhig zwei sein.


----------



## wogru (9. Mai 2010)

Ich habe im Moment einen HighRoller drauf, der wird aber vorher am gardasee geschreddert und dann werde ich die NobbyNic/RacingRalph-Kombi aufziehen


----------



## sunflowerbiker (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo Skyder,

wird das Bayern Spiel an diesen Tag auch übertragen, hab meinen Vater als Betreuer organisiert und der kommt bloß mit wenn er das Spiel sieht.

Grüße SFB


----------



## skyder (14. Mai 2010)

sunflowerbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Skyder,
> 
> wird das Bayern Spiel an diesen Tag auch übertragen, hab meinen Vater als Betreuer organisiert und der kommt bloß mit wenn er das Spiel sieht.
> 
> Grüße SFB



Hi,

sieht gut aus - wir arbeiten dran!


Gruß
skyder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (15. Mai 2010)

wie das dann endet ist ja wohl klar:


----------



## Re-spekt (17. Mai 2010)

Scheint ja alles gut zu laufen - selbst beim Wetter könnten wir Glück haben -
freu mich schon !
Grüße aus Düsseldorf und wünsche allen Teilnehmern ein unfallfreies Event


----------



## md-hammer (17. Mai 2010)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Scheint ja alles gut zu laufen - selbst beim Wetter könnten wir Glück haben -
> freu mich schon !
> Grüße aus Düsseldorf und wünsche allen Teilnehmern ein unfallfreies Event



Die letzten Tage hat es dort wohl recht viel geregnet. Aber ab Freitag soll es trocken bleiben und die Temperaturen sollen auf über 20 Grad steigen.
Ich denke mal das es schon eine sehr matschige Angelegenheit wird Aufgrund des hohen Anteils an Wiese und Trails. Wird bestimmt richtig gut.
Gruß Michael.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Mai 2010)

Ich drücke alle Einzelstarter und ganz besonders exto die Daumen


----------



## wowaki (19. Mai 2010)

Skyder warnt ganz aktuell per Mail und auf der HP vor Bikedieben, die während der 24h von Lofer "zuschlagen" wollen. Es liegen wohl entsprechende Hinweise bei der Polizei vor.


----------



## madmanic (19. Mai 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> Skyder warnt ganz aktuell per Mail und auf der HP vor Bikedieben, die während der 24h von Lofer "zuschlagen" wollen. Es liegen wohl entsprechende Hinweise bei der Polizei vor.



...hab ich auch grade gelesen....also die bikes nicht aus dem auge lassen...
..heute nacht um 0:00 uhr gehts los...hoffe es hört da auf zu regnen..


----------



## md-hammer (19. Mai 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> Skyder warnt ganz aktuell per Mail und auf der HP vor Bikedieben, die während der 24h von Lofer "zuschlagen" wollen. Es liegen wohl entsprechende Hinweise bei der Polizei vor.



liebe teamleader,

bitte beachtet diese sehr ernst zu nehmend warnung:

Warnhirnweis des Landeskriminalamtes
Soeben erreichte uns die Warnung der Polizei vor einer Bande professioneller Fahrraddiebe
welche währen der "24 Stunden von Lofer" aktiv werden wollen.

Gebt den Dieben keine Chance! Lasst die Bikes niemals unbeaufsichtigt und achtet
auf verschlossene Türen wenn die Bikes zum Beispiel in Eurer Unterkunft deponiert sind.
Wirklich sicher ist das Bike nur, solange Ihr auf ihm sitzt! 

achte also noch mehr als sonst auf eure bikes damit euch ein "böses erwachen"
erspart bleibt. für uns alle gilt: augen auf und aufgepaßt


----------



## Re-spekt (19. Mai 2010)

Das hört sich aber nicht gut an !  
Aber sehr schön das davor gewarnt wird !

Doch woher weiß die Polizei von dem vorhaben Fahrräder zu stehlen ? Suspekt oder ?

dann werd ich mal die RahmenMr. der Räder notieren und nochmal ein Foto machen - und die ganzen Schlösser einpacken !


----------



## Christer (23. Mai 2010)

Wie peinlich ist Joe Kelly denn wieder? Da wird groß mit ihm geworben (kann man mit ihm überhaupt werben?) oder er wirbt mal wieder für sich selbst und für das 24 h Rennen in Lofer. Dann fährt er eine Runde (wenn er die Runde überhaupt selbst gefahren ist) und haut dann sofort wieder ab um lieber 24 h auf dem Laufband im ZDF Fernsehgarten zu laufen. 

Da würde ich erst gar nicht so eine Mediengeschichte um diese Person machen. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## skyder (23. Mai 2010)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Wie peinlich ist Joe Kelly denn wieder? Da wird groß mit ihm geworben (kann man mit ihm überhaupt werben?) oder er wirbt mal wieder für sich selbst und für das 24 h Rennen in Lofer. Dann fährt er eine Runde (wenn er die Runde überhaupt selbst gefahren ist) und haut dann sofort wieder ab um lieber 24 h auf dem Laufband im ZDF Fernsehgarten zu laufen.
> 
> Da würde ich erst gar nicht so eine Mediengeschichte um diese Person machen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Joey Kelly ist für Prouventute aufgrund einer Charity Aktion nach Lofer gekommen. Dafür ist er  nachts nach von Köln nach Österreich gefahren  und hat sich dort gezeigt - obwohl er kurzfristig für den Fernsehgarten engagiert worden ist (und von diesen Auftitten lebt er u.a.). Ob es peinlich ist - zugunsten hilfsbedürftigen Kindern in Lofer aufzutauchen, obwohl man beruflich überhaupt keine Zeit hat - soll jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Wir werben übrigens sehr gerne mit Joey - - alle die Ihn belächeln, sollten - meiner Meinung - erst mal sein Programm durchziehen.

Gruß aus Lofer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (23. Mai 2010)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Joey Kelly ist für Prouventute aufgrund einer Charity Aktion nach Lofer gekommen. Dafür ist er  nachts nach von Köln nach Österreich gefahren  und hat sich dort gezeigt - obwohl er kurzfristig für den Fernsehgarten engagiert worden ist (und von diesen Auftitten lebt er u.a.). Ob es peinlich ist - zugunsten hilfsbedürftigen Kindern in Lofer aufzutauchen, obwohl man beruflich überhaupt keine Zeit hat - soll jeder selbst entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Ich wundere mich immer wieder, dass sich gerade E - F "Promis" mit Charity Aktionen in die Presse bringen müssen. Leute die wirklich Gutes tun, haben es gar nicht nötig ihre positiven Taten in den Medien darzustellen. 

Es wird ja niemand bestreiten das gerade Joey Kelly von diesen Medien Aktionen lebt, indem er sein Deichmann Schuh Logo in die Kamera hält. 

Ansonsten steht meine Meinung zu dieser Aktion ein Posting weiter oben. 

Ich gratuliere aber allen Teilnehmern des 24 h Rennens in Lofer und hoffe das alle ein schöne Rennen hatten. 

Den Fahrern, Betreuern, Helfern und Organisatoren (ob Mann oder Frau) wünsche ich noch einen schönen Abend und ein paar schöne Tage in Lofer. Ich hoffe das Wetter ist dort auch so gut wie hier weiter im Norden. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## wowaki (24. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter war leider nicht so gut, aber Gott sei Dank waren die Organisatoren so flexibel, die Strecke den wirklich widrigen Bedingungen anzupassen. Was mich persönlich als Solofahrer ein wenig gewundert hat war die Tatsache, dass der/die Sprecher bei der Zieldurchfahrt überwiegend die Teams, die gewechselt haben, namentlich genannt hat. Die Einzelfahrer sind da nach meiner Beobachtung ein wenig zu kurz gekommen (und dabei wurden wir doch vor Rennbeginn als die "wahren Helden" angespriesen). Öfters habe ich den Namen des amtierenden Europameister oder der Weltmeisterin gehört, das ist ja auch o.k., aber bei einem überschaubaren Teilnehmerfeld von knapp über 30 Einzelstarter wären in 24 Stunden auch Infos (Name, Team, woher, Alter) von allen anderen "Helden" möglich und wünschenswert gewesen.
Nicht falsche verstehen: ich will das nicht kritisieren sondern nur als Anregung verstehen wissen.
Ansonsten: macht weiter so, Lofer hat sicher Zukunft.


----------



## wogru (24. Mai 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> Das Wetter war leider nicht so gut, aber Gott sei Dank waren die Organisatoren so flexibel, die Strecke den wirklich widrigen Bedingungen anzupassen. Was mich persönlich als Solofahrer ein wenig gewundert hat war die Tatsache, dass der/die Sprecher bei der Zieldurchfahrt überwiegend die Teams, die gewechselt haben, namentlich genannt hat. Die Einzelfahrer sind da nach meiner Beobachtung ein wenig zu kurz gekommen (und dabei wurden wir doch vor Rennbeginn als die "wahren Helden" angespriesen). Öfters habe ich den Namen des amtierenden Europameister oder der Weltmeisterin gehört, das ist ja auch o.k., aber bei einem überschaubaren Teilnehmerfeld von knapp über 30 Einzelstarter wären in 24 Stunden auch Infos (Name, Team, woher, Alter) von allen anderen "Helden" möglich und wünschenswert gewesen.
> Nicht falsche verstehen: ich will das nicht kritisieren sondern nur als Anregung verstehen wissen.
> Ansonsten: macht weiter so, Lofer hat sicher Zukunft.



Das sehe ich eigentlich genau so. Das die Teams von den Sponsoren, oder das Charity-Team öfters genannt werden ist klar, die bringen ja auch mehr Geld mit als ein Einzelstarter. Ich möchte mich hier auch nicht beschweren, am Anfang wurde ich und mein Team namentlich erwähnt, aber nach ein paar Stunden hätte ich gerne meine Rundenzahl, Platzierung und was auf den Platz nach vorne bzw hinten fehlt gewusst ohne das ich die Strecke dafür verlassen muss. 
Markus hat mir auf Nachfrage auch gut geholfen, hätte ich einen Betreuer mit gehabt hätte der es natürlich für mich gemacht.

@skyder (damit meine ich das ganze Team):
super Veranstaltung, mal wieder sehr gut organisiert. Die Strecke war auch hervorragend ausgesucht. Na ja, der technische Abschnitt mit den dicken Steinen war nicht so toll, aber dafür hat es aber wahnsinnig Spaß gemacht durch den Ort zu fahren, sollte man in Duisburg auch machen  Die Streckenänderung vor dem Rennen, den kleinen Weg zu nehmen, war eine sehr gute Idee. Gut das wir ihn später fahren durften, auch wenn es mal wieder Idioten gab, die nicht wissen was ein Überholverbot ist und andere gefährdet haben. 
Ich freue mich schon auf Duisburg, dann bleibe 17h + x im Sattel !!


----------



## wogru (25. Mai 2010)

Hat schon jemand einen Link zu dem Bericht im öster. Fernsehen gefunden ?


----------



## wowaki (25. Mai 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> .... aber nach ein paar Stunden hätte ich gerne meine Rundenzahl, Platzierung und was auf den Platz nach vorne bzw hinten fehlt gewusst ohne das ich die Strecke dafür verlassen muss...



Richtig. Dies sind persönlich wichtige Infos, auch wenn man nicht gerade um den 1. Platz mitfährt. Ich wünsche mir, dass dies in München ein wenig besser funktioniert.


----------



## wogru (25. Mai 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> Richtig. Dies sind persönlich wichtige Infos, auch wenn man nicht gerade um den 1. Platz mitfährt. Ich wünsche mir, dass dies in München ein wenig besser funktioniert.



In München sucht man erst einmal den Ort wo überhaupt die Platzierungen bekannt gegeben werden. Letztes Jahr war es gegenüber der Wechselzone auf einem LCD-Fernseher der mit einem Computer verbunden war, aber keiennInfo wie man an die Liste seiner Klasse kommt.


----------



## wogru (26. Mai 2010)

Schon wieder ich 
Ist jemand mit Tacho gefahren und kann mir die Km/Hm einer normalen Runde sagen und wie die Km/Hm auf der verkürzten Runde waren ??
Schon einmal viele Dank !!


----------



## Re-spekt (26. Mai 2010)

Trotz Wetter - oder - vielleicht auch wegen des Wetter´s
eine gelungene schöne Veranstaltung.
auch bei den Anwohnern nur positive Bekundungen, 
Skyder entwickelt sich zum Marktführer - weiter so - Qualität zahlt sich halt doch aus. 

Dank an das ges. Skyderteam und alle Helfer 

@wowaki & wogru
die Startnummern der Einzelfahrer, sind meist eher und andauernder verschmutzt, als die der 2/4er Teams (die ihr Rad und unbewußt damit auch die Nummer nach jedem Wechsel reinigen konnten) 
auch wenn Skyder viele pers. kennt - mit Helm, Brille und Modder wird es unmöglich jemand rechtzeitig und richtig zu benennen- und falsche Info´s will keiner hören! 

beim nächsten mal denkst du dran - und in Duisburg macht das die Solofahrerbetreuung!


----------



## wogru (26. Mai 2010)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ...
> @wowaki & wogru
> die Startnummern der Einzelfahrer, sind meist eher und andauernder verschmutzt, als die der 2/4er Teams (die ihr Rad und unbewußt damit auch die Nummer nach jedem Wechsel reinigen konnten)
> auch wenn Skyder viele pers. kennt - mit Helm, Brille und Modder wird es unmöglich jemand rechtzeitig und richtig zu benennen- und falsche Info´s will keiner hören!
> ...



Wer braucht schon Startnummern wenn in dem Häuschen wo der Moderator stand 2 Laptops die Namen der Leute anzeigen die 20m vor dem Häuschen über die Startlinie fahren ? Meine Nr. war meistens sauber, musste regelmäßig mein Bike säubern um vernünftig schalten zu können.

Wenn schon Solo dann auch richtig, also komplett ohne Betreuung !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. Mai 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Startnummern wenn in dem Häuschen wo der Moderator stand 2 Laptops die Namen der Leute anzeigen die 20m vor dem Häuschen über die Startlinie fahren ? Meine Nr. war meistens sauber, musste regelmäßig mein Bike säubern um vernünftig schalten zu können.
> 
> Wenn schon Solo dann auch richtig, also komplett ohne Betreuung !!



...tja, ihr Schalter habt's schon schwer 

Ich hatte es aber auch schwer: Nachdem auch noch die technische Passage am Südende wegen nahezuher Unfahrbarkeit gekürzt wurde, tat mir irgendwann so dermaßen der Hintern weh, weil ich ja die Übersetzung passend zu den Anstiegen gewählt hatte und deshalb nur noch bei Start und Ziel mit Druck fahren konnte, dass ich n bisschen schlechte laune bekommen hab. Als mich der Fahrerlagernachbar Ryan dann auch noch so gegen Mitternacht auf'n Bierchen eingeladen hat, als es grad mal wieder schüttete, hab ich mich halt auf mein altes Vorhaben besonnen: Vorbereitung für Duisburg 
Morgens war's dann (trotz immer noch kurzer Strecke) wieder ganz lustig. Der leichte Regen hat doch immer wieder für interessante Slapstick-Einlagen auf der Strecke gesorgt. Ich hoffe mal, es hat sich niemand ernsthaft verletzt...

Ich fand das Event insgesammt echt schön. Die Organisation war mal wieder TOP, die Leute aus'm Dorf einmalig freundlich. Immerhin hatten die schonn mit enormen Einschränkungen zu leben. Sehr geile Idee war übrigens die "Bürgermusik" nach'm Zieleinlauf. In Verbindung mit der Kulisse so dermaßen das Klischee getroffen, dass es perfekt gepasst hat !

Eine kleine Kritik hab ich allerdings: Die Verpflegung im Festzelt war zwar soweit ganz ok, aber an die Verpflegung von "Stadtgespräch" in Duisburg kam sie um Welten nicht ran...

@Wolfgang und Michael: In DU gibt's Revanche, aber richtig !


----------



## md-hammer (26. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ...tja, ihr Schalter habt's schon schwer
> 
> Ich hatte es aber auch schwer: Nachdem auch noch die technische Passage am Südende wegen nahezuher Unfahrbarkeit gekürzt wurde, tat mir irgendwann so dermaßen der Hintern weh, weil ich ja die Übersetzung passend zu den Anstiegen gewählt hatte und deshalb nur noch bei Start und Ziel mit Druck fahren konnte, dass ich n bisschen schlechte laune bekommen hab. Als mich der Fahrerlagernachbar Ryan dann auch noch so gegen Mitternacht auf'n Bierchen eingeladen hat, als es grad mal wieder schüttete, hab ich mich halt auf mein altes Vorhaben besonnen: Vorbereitung für Duisburg
> Morgens war's dann (trotz immer noch kurzer Strecke) wieder ganz lustig. Der leichte Regen hat doch immer wieder für interessante Slapstick-Einlagen auf der Strecke gesorgt. Ich hoffe mal, es hat sich niemand ernsthaft verletzt...
> ...



Für mich war es genauso wie für dich ein Einfahren für Duisburg. Muss mich meinen Vorrednern anschliessen. War mal wieder eine sehr schöne und sehr gut Organisierte Veranstaltung. Stefan hat sehr gut und schnell auf die Unfahrbarkeit einiger Passagen reagiert und die Strecke kurzerhand
umgestellt. Für mich war der Techniktrail nur noch Quälerei.
Was mich sehr beeindruckt hat, das war das sehr hohe Niveau des Fahrerfeldes. Es wurde 24h Stunden mit einem Tempo gebolzt, wie ich es lange nicht gesehen habe. Ich persönlich fand die Strecke durch die Stadt mit all ihren feiernden Leuten super. Ebenso wie die Siegerehrung. Da werden die Sieger der Saalachtalwertung aber große Augen bekommen, wenn sie nach Duisburg kommen und dieses XXL Event sehen.
Alles in allem wieder mal eine Super Veranstaltung.
Weiter so 
Gruß Michael


----------



## md-hammer (26. Mai 2010)

Die Bilder vom Sportografen sind online.


----------



## wogru (26. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ...tja, ihr Schalter habt's schon schwer
> 
> .... Als mich der Fahrerlagernachbar Ryan dann auch noch so gegen Mitternacht auf'n Bierchen eingeladen hat, als es grad mal wieder schüttete, hab ich mich halt auf mein altes Vorhaben besonnen: Vorbereitung für Duisburg


So eine Nachbarn suche ich mir in DU auch, für den Fall das es regnet 



exto schrieb:


> @Wolfgang und Michael: In DU gibt's Revanche, aber richtig !


Wie Revanche ? Als Schalter bin ich doch gar keine Konkurrenz für dich, auf Augenhöhe begegnen wir uns doch erst wenn ich mich von den überflüssigen Ritzeln und Kettenblättern trenne.

Wie auch immer, ich freue mich schon auf DU !! Aber erst einmal in München fahren.


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Als Schalter bin ich doch gar keine Konkurrenz für dich, auf Augenhöhe begegnen wir uns doch erst wenn ich mich von den überflüssigen Ritzeln und Kettenblättern trenne.



Wenn ich mal ganz ehrlich bin, hab ich auf dem Bergauf - Singletrail ein, zwei mal etwas begehrlich an das Schaltwerk und das Ritzelpaket gedacht, das am Bike meiner Süßen hinter unserem Zelt rumhing...
Als dann irgendwann allein auf dem Stück am Solo-Fahrerlager das dritte Schaltwerk der gängesortierenden Konkurrenz wegen des ganzen Modders abgerissen war, war ich doch glücklich, standhaft geblieben zu sein. Was man da an dem Tag von den rechten, hinteren Enden der Bikes zu hören bekommen hat, war schon echt gruselig


----------



## Re-spekt (26. Mai 2010)

Mein Schaltwerk wurde ja auch vom Hinterrad mitgerissen !!!
- aber den Krach den die meißten Scheibenbremsen gemacht haben war noch besser !

Tschuldigung an den Fahrer dessen Rad ich als "jetzt isses Schrott" bezeichnet hab - 
aber sein Schaltwerk krachte, seine Bremsen schrieen und der Umwerfer klackte immer an der Kurbel ! 

zu meiner Verteidigung - das war noch vor meinem Schaltwerk´s-Abriss !!!! 

da glaub ich das die Singlespeeder mit den Cantilever echt im Vorteil waren - mindestens psychisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (26. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich das so höre bin ich wohl rechtzeitig ausgestiegen. Ok, schalten war bei mir auch etwas schwer, die Scheibe quitschte mal kurz, aber das waren für mich Zeichen das Bike an der Wechselzone mal schnell vom Dreck zu befreien, Danach lief es wieder wie geschmiert.


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Mai 2010)

ist das richtig?
Einzelfahrer Kochendörfer 146 Runden a`4,6km?
Das sind 672km in 24h Fahrzeit ergibt einen 28er Schnitt!!!
Nie im Leben.
Ich weiß das Michael sehr gut ist aber....
Das 8er Team hatte 181 Runden , das sind 832km.
Da stimmt doch etwas nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2010)

der ist 460km gefahren.

du musst auch berücksichtigen dass die strecke während des rennens verkürzt wurde.


----------



## md-hammer (28. Mai 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ist das richtig?
> Einzelfahrer Kochendörfer 146 Runden a`4,6km?
> Das sind 672km in 24h Fahrzeit ergibt einen 28er Schnitt!!!
> Nie im Leben.
> ...



Das mit den Rundenzahlen ist wirklich etwas verwirrend. Ich will mich jetzt nicht auf den Meter genau festlegen aber die anfängliche Streckenlänge betrug ca. 5,5km. um halb neun wurde der erste Streckenabschnitt gesperrt bzw. geändert. Was meiner Meinung nach auch in Ordnung war. Dadurch wurde die Strecke um ca. 700-800 Meter kürzer. In der Nacht, ich kann leider nicht mehr genau sagen wann, wurde auch die zweite total verschlammte Passage rausgenommen. Dadurch wurde die Stecke nochmal um ca. 500-600 Meter kürzer. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Rundenzahlen nicht ganz so aussagekräftig. Derjenige der um halb neun richtig durchgebolzt ist hatte keine Steigung mehr zu bezwingen. Das konnte natürlich keiner wissen. Ich persönlich hatte 100km weniger auf dem Tacho als ich eigentlich hätte haben müssen bei der angegebenen Streckenlänge. 
Aber nichts desto trotz war es für mich und unsere anderen beiden Teams ein riesen Spass und Erlebnis dort zu fahren. Die Einheimischen waren super nett zu allen Teilnehmer, obwohl sie in ihrem täglichen leben während der Tage der Veranstaltung stark eingeschränkt waren durch die Komplettsperrung der gesamten Stadt. Das Wetter war zwar nicht der Hit, aber ich kann wirklich nur jedem nahe legen dort mal zu starten.
Ich persönlich bin dieses Rennen als Vorbereitung für Duisburg gefahren und werde es auch im nächsten Jahr wieder tun.
Ich fand das Niveau von sportlicher Seite schon sehr hoch.
Die Orga war wieder mal perfekt. Ich denke mal das sich das Fahrerfeld im nächsten Jahr ganz locker verdoppeln wird.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Re-spekt (28. Mai 2010)

die Leistung der Einzelfahrer war im Feld schon sehr hoch (viele)

- ich war dabei, und konnte das 12h miterleben (2er Team 145 Runden 2 Defekte) - außerdem hab ich Erfahrung aus Duisburg !

mich hat die Siegerleistung der Solofahrer auch sehr verwundert !

aber anzweifeln würd/tu ich sie nicht - ! es liegt im Bereich des MÖGLICHEN ! 
in Duisburg sieht man schon mal jemand pfuschen - hier hab ich nix gesehen.
woher kennst du seine genaue Kilometerleistung ? (die Strecke wurde 2x gekürzt)

besser du schluckst die Pille und schaust das du beim nächsten mal dabei bist.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2010)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> woher kennst du seine genaue Kilometerleistung ? (die Strecke wurde 2x gekürzt)



google weiss alles!


----------



## Re-spekt (28. Mai 2010)

460km  kann auch nicht sein ! 
mein Kumpel hatte den Tacho dran und hatte 247km !!!! 
bei 145 Runden kommen somit knapp 500km zusammen !
(glaub mir wir sind genau bei der Grundeinstellung des Tachos)
(doch gut das ich meinen abgemacht hab - sonst hätt ich jetzt auch Schlamm im Display)

also hatte der siegende Einzelfahrer etwas mehr 500km in 24h + 8min.
das ist Möglich und eine tolle Leistung - Glückwunsch !!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2010)

hm, jetzt habe ich noch eine angabe von um die 550km gefunden.

steht auch überall was anderes!

in diesem bericht steht das mit den 460km.

in der bsn steht was mit 523km bei 141 für den zweiten.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> google weiss alles!



http://www.24h-lofer.de/

ich habe auch schon mal 24h Rennen gefahren als Einzelstarter.
Aber einen 28er Schnitt im Gelände,ok das geht schon,aber nicht über 24h und schon garnicht bei schwerem Boden.
Ist letzendlich auch egal. 
Trotzdem Respekt!! vor der Leistung.


----------



## exto (29. Mai 2010)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> in Duisburg sieht man schon mal jemand pfuschen - hier hab ich nix gesehen.



Gesehen hab ich auch nix, aber ich hab was gehort, was mir komisch vorkam:

Hört euch das hier mal an und sagt mir, ob das dem einen oder anderen aus Lofer auch bekannt vorkam, oder ob ich der Einzige bin, dem im Laufe des Rennens drei, vier mal ein etwas untersetzter Typ mit nem weißen Trikot begegnet ist, dessen Bike sich haargenau so anhörte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (29. Mai 2010)

@andreas s:
   28 ist kein solofahrer gefahren, hatten wir doch schon geklÃ¤rt ! 
@ exto :
ist mir nicht aufgefallen -
mir ist und war diese technische Einrichtung bekannt !
(allerdings nicht live)
auÃerdem stand ein Bericht eines fertigen Rades (2800â¬) in einer Bikezeitung 06.2010

Bemerkung :
der eine fÃ¤hrt mit einem Gang (Hochachtung) der andere mit Hilfsmotor(Verachtung)


----------



## md-hammer (29. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Gesehen hab ich auch nix, aber ich hab was gehort, was mir komisch vorkam:
> 
> Hört euch das hier mal an und sagt mir, ob das dem einen oder anderen aus Lofer auch bekannt vorkam, oder ob ich der Einzige bin, dem im Laufe des Rennens drei, vier mal ein etwas untersetzter Typ mit nem weißen Trikot begegnet ist, dessen Bike sich haargenau so anhörte...



Das einzige was ich gehört habe war das quitschen der Bremsen und das gerassel und gescheppere der Schaltung. Hut ab vor deinem feinem Gehör.


----------



## Re-spekt (30. Mai 2010)

Tschuldigung 
Verbesserung:
elek. Bike Steinbach Gruber 4800â¬ in der Bike Report 06/2010
90min.  100Watt   damit kann man als Solofahrer im 24h Rennen nicht viel reiÃen
selbst wenn man sich 3x LiIon Akkus leistet.

also ich glaub nicht das jemand sowas nutzt - ich vertrau gerade den Solofahrern !


----------



## wogru (30. Mai 2010)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Tschuldigung
> Verbesserung:
> elek. Bike Steinbach Gruber 4800 in der Bike Report 06/2010
> 90min.  100Watt   damit kann man als Solofahrer im 24h Rennen nicht viel reißen
> ...



Ich denke es war ironisch von Exto gemeint !! Aber trotzdem sollte man demnächste per Reglement MTBs mit Hilfsantrieben ausschließen.

Egal wie lang die Strecke nach der Kürzung war, durch Wegfall des Anstieges an der Bergbahn war es eindeutig ein "Hochgeschwindigkeitskurs". Ein leichter Anstieg bis zum Spielplatz, danach leicht abschüssig in den Ort. Ich  denke da kann man schon über 30 km/h machen, auf die Dauer von 24h finde ich es allerdings heftig, andererseits, ich bin ja auch keine 20 mehr !!


----------



## md-hammer (9. Juni 2010)

Ein sehr schöner Bericht

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=droZe0bfuRA"]YouTube- 24h von Lofer 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Re-spekt (9. Juni 2010)

Super Beitrag 

liegt auf TV Niveau 
(auch wenn er jetzt schimpft) 
 wenn SKYDER Zeit hat, könnte er den Beitrag noch nachkommentieren !


----------



## exto (10. Juni 2010)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Super Beitrag
> 
> liegt auf TV Niveau
> (auch wenn er jetzt schimpft)
> wenn SKYDER Zeit hat, könnte er den Beitrag noch nachkommentieren !



Wenn du mit TV Niveau den Beitrag meinsst, den Michael in den DU-Fred gestellt hat, liegt dieser hier - zumindest ästhetisch - weit, weit drüber 

Michael, hattest du dich für's Ösi-TV extra nochmal schick gemacht?  In DU gibt's dann aber 'n Interviev nach dem Rennen, damit man auch mal den Unterschied sieht...


----------



## Re-spekt (10. Juni 2010)

ich mein den
YouTube 24h von Lofer 2010 

ist doch super gelungen - war sicher auch ne menge Arbeit


----------



## wogru (10. Juni 2010)

So Videos sind immer eine Menge Arbeit, das weiß ich aus Erfahrung. Gut gelungenes Video, einziger Kritikpunkt, ich bin zu wenig zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cesane (29. Oktober 2010)

2011 finden die 24h von Lofer entgegen der Ankündigung nun doch nicht statt http://www.24h-lofer.de/

Zur gleichen Zeit finden allerdings die 24h von Davos http://www.124davos.ch/ statt, somit eine Alternative für all diejenigen, die in Lofer gerne an den Start gegangen wären.


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
also Lofer war schon toll - und wenn es 2011 nicht geht, ist das äußerst schade !

Finale Ligure 24h  ist eine Alternative - und da ist Garantiert schönes Wetter!

Grüße


----------

